# Fire connected to PC/mac issues -- COMBINED thread



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Has anyone had troubles ejecting their Fire from their computer?  I connected it to charge while I'm at work - and it pops up on my desktop like a Kindle.  Okay, fine.  But when I try to eject it - it refuses to eject.  The computer tells me one or more programs are using the Fire.  Nothing should be using it and the Fire shouldn't be using anything on my computer!  It suggests I close down all of my programs or shut down the computer, which is frankly not a solution!  So is anyone else having issues simply ejecting the Fire from their computer if you've connected it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Haven't connected it. . . .not sure I will, frankly. . . .but are you ejecting via the button on the right in task bar, or via the windows logo menu on the left. . .I think My computer?  Can you tell I don't do it very much.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Got my Fire yesterday, played with it last night, loving it.

Tried to connect to the computer via USB today and it isn't showing up as a drive on my computer.  I was using the USB cable from my K3, tried both ports on my laptop AND tried the iMac as well.  Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo, I merged this with a thread about problems ejecting which is related, I'd think. . .  I'm sorry I can't add anything as I've not had need to connect it to my computer.   I guess I'd only say to make sure you're connecting it to a powered USB port. . .


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I was connecting to my MacAir right now using my BlackBerry charger USB cord (the one I happen to have at work with me.)  It shows up on the desktop and I can open it and add content if I want.  But I can't eject it.  I tried ejecting both from the menu in the Finder browser and by clicking "apple E" (which is the eject shortcut.)  And it just tells me it can't do it.  I have to just unplug it.  And then it tells me "You removed a device improperly. Don't do it again, loser!"  Kind of annoying.  I'll have to try it again on my MacPro when I get home and see if I'm having the same issue.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I was using a MacBook Pro and an iMac - we're having opposite issues - and when I unplugged it I didn't get the "Hey you shouldn't have done that" message, so clearly it wasn't connecting.  I suppose I could fire up my netbook (only PC we have) and try that, but honestly, I think I can get around it by sending anything I want to sideload to it by email, it's just a minor annoyance.  I hope.  I should probably contact Kindle CS, though.  But I'll wait - I'm sure they're getting slammed right now with Fire questions, and it's minor.  I've got time to get it worked out.  Still, if anyone finds anything out - please speak up!  

And DYB, I know I had something that wouldn't eject - thinking it was my Literati - it would appear to eject then connect right back up.  Never did any damage, but it's disconcerting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're both Mac people I definitely can't help. . . .sorry. . . .maybe some one will wander along who speaks apple.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it pays to read the User's Guide.     Turns out when you connect via USB you have to also unlock the Kindle.  As soon as I did that I got the "You can now transfer files..." message on the Fire, and it quickly showed up on the desktop.  DOH! 

Oh, and it did eject with no problem ... sorry, DYB!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When all else fails. . . . . .


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Well, it pays to read the User's Guide.  Turns out when you connect via USB you have to also unlock the Kindle. As soon as I did that I got the "You can now transfer files..." message on the Fire, and it quickly showed up on the desktop. DOH!
> 
> Oh, and it did eject with no problem ... sorry, DYB!


"Unlock?" I didn't unlock it intentionally! I guess it just worked out that it popped up. But no luck ejecting it from the desktop; we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> "Unlock?" I didn't unlock it intentionally! I guess it just worked out that it popped up. But no luck ejecting it from the desktop; we'll see how it goes!


Try this - unlock it while it's connected. There's an icon at the bottom that says "Disconnect" - that also ejects it. Although when I unplug it still gives me the "You didn't eject properly" message on the computer. But I'd assume that if you use the "Disconnect" icon it won't actually disconnect until it's safe to do so.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Try this - unlock it while it's connected. There's an icon at the bottom that says "Disconnect" - that also ejects it. Although when I unplug it still gives me the "You didn't eject properly" message on the computer. But I'd assume that if you use the "Disconnect" icon it won't actually disconnect until it's safe to do so.


Oh yes, I'd clicked on the Disconnect button on the Fire. But it doesn't remove the Fire from my Mac desktop. So when I try to eject it - it won't do it. Next time I'll try to eject it from the computer and not click "Disconnect" on the Fire. Maybe that'll do it!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, just tried again and got it to work.  I had to eject it from my computer first, and then do the "disconnect" on the Fire.  Not sure why it needs to be a two-step process, but I'm glad I figured it out!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Great!

Do you suppose the two of you could come up with something clear that we can put in the FAQ for when someone else asks a question about connecting/disconnecting from a Mac?  Work it out by Pm and send it to me and I'll add it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Great!
> 
> Do you suppose the two of you could come up with something clear that we can put in the FAQ for when someone else asks a question about connecting/disconnecting from a Mac? Work it out by Pm and send it to me and I'll add it.


I had difficulties disconnecting the Fire once it mounted on my desktop. So the fix was 1) Ejecting it from the computer and 2) Hitting the "Disconnect" button on the Fire.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

DYB said:


> Oh yes, I'd clicked on the Disconnect button on the Fire. But it doesn't remove the Fire from my Mac desktop. So when I try to eject it - it won't do it. Next time I'll try to eject it from the computer and not click "Disconnect" on the Fire. Maybe that'll do it!


That's what I did. Do not click on the Fire's Disconnect button, but eject the drive as you normally do on your Mac. Works just fine. The Kindle then disappears from the Mac screen.


----------

